# Universeller VGA-Wasserkühler: Alphacool HF38 Missouri PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. Juni 2009)

*Universeller VGA-Wasserkühler: Alphacool HF38 Missouri PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Universeller VGA-Wasserkühler: Alphacool HF38 Missouri PCGH-Edition [Anzeige] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Universeller VGA-Wasserkühler: Alphacool HF38 Missouri PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]


----------



## Fresh-Dumbledore (19. Juni 2009)

*Universeller VGA-Wasserkühler: Alphacool HF38 Missouri PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

geiles teil, fehlt noch was für die speicherkühlung....


----------



## TSchaK (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Universeller VGA-Wasserkühler: Alphacool HF38 Missouri PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

schönes ding auch mit der großen breite an unterstützten Grakas, aber was mich stört ist das 2slots besetzt werden...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Universeller VGA-Wasserkühler: Alphacool HF38 Missouri PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Das ist bei GPU-only-Kühlern zwangsläufig so, da man den Zugang zum Speicher wenigstens einigermaßen freilassen und somit die Anschlüsse vor der Karte platzieren muss - schon für nen 8/10er Anschluss sind aber mindestens 2cm einzuplanen, 2 Slot ist damit unabwendbar.

Weiß jemand, ob das Ding neben dem Logo und der Anzeige noch irgendwas anderes mit PCGH zu tun hat?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Universeller VGA-Wasserkühler: Alphacool HF38 Missouri PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

da finde meinen von EK für die 4870 besser, der kühlt alles und ist deutlich dünner.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Universeller VGA-Wasserkühler: Alphacool HF38 Missouri PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist bei GPU-only-Kühlern zwangsläufig so, da man den Zugang zum Speicher wenigstens einigermaßen freilassen und somit die Anschlüsse vor der Karte platzieren muss - schon für nen 8/10er Anschluss sind aber mindestens 2cm einzuplanen, 2 Slot ist damit unabwendbar.
> 
> Weiß jemand, ob das Ding neben dem Logo und der Anzeige noch irgendwas anderes mit PCGH zu tun hat?



Wir waren aktiv an der Entwicklung beteiligt und haben viele Prototypen erhalten und verbessert. Den Kühler gibt es nur als PCGH-Edition.


----------



## r3fleCt (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Universeller VGA-Wasserkühler: Alphacool HF38 Missouri PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

temps sind ganz gut bin nur kein freund von GPU-Only Kühlern, wenn man alles mit 1 Kühler unter dach und fach kriegen kann, mein aquagratiX kühlt meine 4870 X2 unter last auf 35-38°C MAX runter, mit n MoRa natürlich :p


----------



## PCGH_Marc (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Universeller VGA-Wasserkühler: Alphacool HF38 Missouri PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

*@ Gordon-1979*

Dafür passt er nur auf diese Karte. Hier muss man abwägen.


----------



## animus91 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Universeller VGA-Wasserkühler: Alphacool HF38 Missouri PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

und full-gpu kühler sind ein ganzes stück teuer, grade für studenten bzw. schüler ja nciht unerheblich.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Universeller VGA-Wasserkühler: Alphacool HF38 Missouri PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Was mich persönlich etwas stört ist die Ausführung als Düsenkühler.

Andererseits ist es natürlich auch ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal. Mir fällt auf die Schnelle kein anderer GPU-Kühler mit Düsenplatte ein.


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Universeller VGA-Wasserkühler: Alphacool HF38 Missouri PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ Gordon-1979*
> 
> Dafür passt er nur auf diese Karte. Hier muss man abwägen.




naja in anbetracht das man aber nicht downgraden wird, denk ich doch mal  wie schauts da mit GT300 usw aus? ^^
wenn ich dann trotzdem wieder nen neuen kaufen müsste könnte ich mir auch nen komplettkühler kaufen die auch schon für rund 80€ zu haben sind...

man würde sich dadurch dann auch die fummelei sparen mit den WLP`s


----------



## Akkuschrauber (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Universeller VGA-Wasserkühler: Alphacool HF38 Missouri PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Also ich weiß nicht. Gerade in Anbetracht dessen, dass die aktuellen Radeons ja erheblich Hitzeprobleme mit den VRM und den Sperichermodullen haben, finde ich einen solchen Kühler nicht unbedingt sinnvoll. Denn um die anderen hitzigen Bauteile zu kühlen braucht man erst wieder nen Lüfter bei der Graka. Ich bezweifle, dass hier ne normale Gehäusebelüftung ausreicht. Und irgendwie ist das ja nicht der Sinn bei ner Wakü...


----------



## micky12 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Universeller VGA-Wasserkühler: Alphacool HF38 Missouri PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*



Akkuschrauber schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nicht. Gerade in Anbetracht dessen, dass die aktuellen Radeons ja erheblich Hitzeprobleme mit den VRM und den Sperichermodullen haben, finde ich einen solchen Kühler nicht unbedingt sinnvoll. Denn um die anderen hitzigen Bauteile zu kühlen braucht man erst wieder nen Lüfter bei der Graka. Ich bezweifle, dass hier ne normale Gehäusebelüftung ausreicht. Und irgendwie ist das ja nicht der Sinn bei ner Wakü...




Dann sollten ihn wohl nur Menschen mit einer Karte von Nvidia kaufen


----------



## Fresh-Dumbledore (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Universeller VGA-Wasserkühler: Alphacool HF38 Missouri PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

ich als realschüler in der 9.klasse kann mir mit 2 zeitungsjobs die high end pcgh wakü leisten, und nen 9800 gtx kühler dazu.


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Universeller VGA-Wasserkühler: Alphacool HF38 Missouri PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*



Fresh-Dumbledore schrieb:


> ich als realschüler in der 9.klasse kann mir mit 2 zeitungsjobs die high end pcgh wakü leisten, und nen 9800 gtx kühler dazu.




tja warte ma ab wenn du ne eigene bude hast, strom miete nebenkosten einkaufen usw latzen kannst und dazu evtl nen kind... wird alles irgendwann kommen... wenn du fleißig bist wird auch dann noch genug über bleiben... aber so gemütlich wird die sparerei dann nicht mehr sein


----------



## animus91 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Universeller VGA-Wasserkühler: Alphacool HF38 Missouri PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*



BiTbUrGeR schrieb:


> tja warte ma ab wenn du ne eigene bude hast, strom miete nebenkosten einkaufen usw latzen kannst und dazu evtl nen kind... wird alles irgendwann kommen... wenn du fleißig bist wird auch dann noch genug über bleiben... aber so gemütlich wird die sparerei dann nicht mehr sein


Als Alleinerziehnde mutter sicher nicht. Aber ein studierter Informatiker/Mathematiker wird bei einem Monatsgehalt von 4-10k keine probleme haben, sich ne 300 euro wakü zu kaufen.


----------



## Sentionline007 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Universeller VGA-Wasserkühler: Alphacool HF38 Missouri PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Ich suche nach wie vor ein kompaktes System, die bei der Leadtek WinFast PX8800 Ultra Leviathan verbaut wurde.


----------



## Madz (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Universeller VGA-Wasserkühler: Alphacool HF38 Missouri PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Du könntest dich ja mal bezüglich dessen im Wakü-Zusammenstellungs und Aufrüstungsforum melden!


----------



## miagi.pl (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Universeller VGA-Wasserkühler: Alphacool HF38 Missouri PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

ja das ist schon intressant

ich hab immernoch eine 8800GTX in meinem pc mit einem Innovatek wasserblock drauf, der alles kuehlt. das dumme ist so ein vollblock kostet imm um die 100 euro und passt so gut wie immer nur auf diese graka das den kauf einer grafikkarte um ca 100 euro verteuert.

die entscheidung sich eine neue grafikkarte zu kaufen faellt leichter wenn man ersten nicht einen 100 euro teueren block fuer die alte gekauft hat und 2. nicht schon wieder einen neuen block fuer 100 kaufen muss...

deshalb bin ich schwer am ueberlegen ob ich mir fuer die naechste graka nur einen gpu-kuehler kaufe.

der ram muss nicht wikrlich gekuehlt werden, spanungswandler reicht passiv denke ich mal, von daher ist es durchaus interessant.


----------



## 4clocker (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Universeller VGA-Wasserkühler: Alphacool HF38 Missouri PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Was ist an dem Universall-Kühler jetzt so toll!? Im Grunde ist das doch nur ein umgebastelter NexXxos CPU Kühler...ob ein Düsenkühler da wirklich Sinn macht 
Universall gibts doch wirklich schon genug Kühler von Alphacool, die von den 7900GTX usw passen ja auch auf 8800 usw


----------



## Oliver (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Universeller VGA-Wasserkühler: Alphacool HF38 Missouri PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Moderne High-End-GPUs hat eine höhere Abwärme als die meisten CPUs, weshalb hier ein Düsenkühler einem Kanalkühler deutlich überlegen sein sollte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Universeller VGA-Wasserkühler: Alphacool HF38 Missouri PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

"sollte"?
Ihr habt das doch hoffentlich überprüft? 

Aber moderne Feinstrukturen können i.d.R. sehr gut mit Düsenkühlern mithalten und kommen auch in nem GPU-X² zum Einsatz.


----------



## Oliver (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Universeller VGA-Wasserkühler: Alphacool HF38 Missouri PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Feinstruktur =! Kanalkühler


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Universeller VGA-Wasserkühler: Alphacool HF38 Missouri PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Nuja - n Heatkiller ist im Prinzip n sehr feiner Multi-Kanal-Kühler, da war ich unsicher, was du meinst 
Einen klassischen 1-Kanal-Kühler gibts ja höchstens noch bei Thermaltake und Konsorten, den sollte man hier also nicht zum Vergleich heranziehen.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Universeller VGA-Wasserkühler: Alphacool HF38 Missouri PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Wie würdest du die "Kühlstruktur" von den Fullcover-Blocks von EK und AC denn nennen?
Also für mich sind das Kanalkühler. 

Allerdings sind die ja auch nicht die direkten Konkurrenten des Missouri. Das wären schon eher ein EK Supreme(VGA) oder ein D-Tek Fusion(VGA), und diese Mikrostrukturkühler muss er erst ein mal schlagen.


----------



## Codex (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Universeller VGA-Wasserkühler: Alphacool HF38 Missouri PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Was ist den ein Multikanalkühler bitteschön  .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Universeller VGA-Wasserkühler: Alphacool HF38 Missouri PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Ein Kühler mit mehreren paralleln Kanälen 
I.d.R. werden die aber unter Feinstruktur einsortiert, nur sind es eben de facto Kanäle und keine komplexeren Strukturen wie z.B. bei nem IceRex. Klare Grenzen gibts aber keine, denn wie die von Olstyle erwähnten EK und AC Kühler zeigen, gibt es zwischen "ein Kanal" und "ganz viele feine Kanäle" noch Zwischenstufen, die eindeutig nicht "Feinstruktur" sind. (die EK z.B. würde ich irgendwo zwischen High-Flow und Gleitschicht einstufen, denn für die Kühlleistung dürfte wohl die gesamte Bodenplatte verantwortlich sein)


----------



## Codex (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Universeller VGA-Wasserkühler: Alphacool HF38 Missouri PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Wenn es keine klare Grenzen gibt, dann ist doch jede Aussage wie ein Kaugummi .

Es sollte so langsam eine WaKü-Amt für Richtlinien geben  .


----------



## locojens (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Universeller VGA-Wasserkühler: Alphacool HF38 Missouri PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Das Problem dabei ist halt nur wenn sich die Spannungswandler verabschieden wegen der fehlenden Kühlung. Oder man bastelt da einen Lüfter hin was jedoch nicht im Sinne einer Wakü ist ... .


----------



## Oliver (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Universeller VGA-Wasserkühler: Alphacool HF38 Missouri PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Passivkühler ftw!


----------



## Assemblerguru (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Universeller VGA-Wasserkühler: Alphacool HF38 Missouri PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*



animus91 schrieb:


> Als Alleinerziehnde mutter sicher nicht. Aber ein studierter Informatiker/Mathematiker wird bei einem Monatsgehalt von 4-10k keine probleme haben, sich ne 300 euro wakü zu kaufen.



Hey ! Wovon träumst Du nachts ? Muss ja sehr feucht sein... Wenn Du als studierter Informatiker eine Leitungsposition bekommst, kannste vielleicht die 5K  Grenze übersteigen aber mehr als 3,5-4,5K wirste ohne Vitamin B wohl eher nicht bekommen.

Ich finde die Idee der Kartenunabhänigen Kühler sehr nett. Mich nervt der Tausch der Ganz-Kühlkörper erheblich. Da kostet eine Karte dann gleich 80-90 €uronen mehr - beim Verkauf des alten bekommst Du gerade mal 10-20 € dafür zurück (denn wer will schon eine veraltete GraKa mit Wasser kühlen..)

Es gab doch mal - ich weiß die Firma net mehr - so "Mini-Kühler". Dort konnte mann mini-WaKü-Klötzchen auf die Rams und SpaWas anbringen und mit kleinen Schläuchlein verbinden. Leider scheint sich das Konzept nicht durchgesetzt zu haben. Die Schablonen pro GraKa waren auf jeden Fall sehr günstig zu haben...

A

A.


----------



## Codex (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Universeller VGA-Wasserkühler: Alphacool HF38 Missouri PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Yep, so viel ich weiss haben die RAM und Spawa's immer die gleichen Grössen, das wäre dann auch universell bis die masse sich ändern.

Mit einem guten Luftdurchzug müsste es funzen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Universeller VGA-Wasserkühler: Alphacool HF38 Missouri PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Spannungswandler gibts in verschiedensten Größen und Formen - und mitlerweile auch mit einer Verlustleistung und Packungsdichte, bei einzelne, kleine Aufklebkühler nur noch bei aktiver Belüftung ausreichen dürften.
Entweder gibt es große Kühlkörper für den gesamten SW-Bereich (bzw. man bastelt sich was), oder man muss lüften.


----------



## MikelBrandy (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Universeller VGA-Wasserkühler: Alphacool HF38 Missouri PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Hallo,Wakü Friend's!
Habe so einen Kühler schon Anno 2005 auf meine damalige GForce7800Gs,
gebastelt. Der Kühler war von Thermaltake(Chipsatzkühler) mit universellen Befestigungsrahmen.Die Speicherkühler habe ich mit Wärmeleitkleber befestigt.Die Kühlleistung war echt sehr gut.

Heute habe ich ein SLI System mit 2xGTX275, jedoch ist der Preis für
2xKomplettkühler ca.180Euro sehr teuer.Der gezeigte Kühlblock ist deshalb
eine sehr gute Alternative.Werde mir überlegen ob ich darauf zurückgreife.
Sonst liegen noch mehr alte Komplettkühler im Schrank,die niemand mehr haben will.
Wenn man wie ich,seine Grafikkarten öfter mal gegen neues Modell tauscht
ist es von Vorteil gleich einen kompatiblen Wakü zu haben.
Fazit:Sehr gutes Produkt.
Gruß,Mikel


----------



## deco4all (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Universeller VGA-Wasserkühler: Alphacool HF38 Missouri PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

hat jemand erfahrung mit dem kühler und ner Radeon 4870 OC... ich takte meine bei 790/1100 und gerade bei der Sache mit den passivgekühlten speicherchips bin ich skeptisch, ich meine die werden ja auch wärmer!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Universeller VGA-Wasserkühler: Alphacool HF38 Missouri PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Der Speicher ist nicht das Problem, sondern die Spannungswandler.


----------



## guidodungel (10. August 2009)

*AW: Universeller VGA-Wasserkühler: Alphacool HF38 Missouri PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Echt verschärftes Teil!

Wenn ich mir mal eine WaKü zulege muss dieser GraKa Kühler meiner werden.


----------



## onkel1988 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Universeller VGA-Wasserkühler: Alphacool HF38 Missouri PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Der Kühler ist echt genial ......nur in meinen augen ist da das manko das die rams die unter den anschlüßen liegen nur sehr kleine passiv kühlkörper bekommen können .....ok ist von graka model  abhängig .....aber bei den meistens sind an der stelle rams .....also ne version mit anschlüssen von oben drauf ist eine idea ......nun sagen wieder alle das klappt ja wieder nicht mit sli/cross........nur die frage ist wieviel % der leute überhaupt ein sli/cross haben


----------



## Olstyle (10. August 2009)

*AW: Universeller VGA-Wasserkühler: Alphacool HF38 Missouri PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Nicht nur CF sondern auch einfach nur "normale" Erweiterungskarten sollte man bedenken.
Ein GPU-Only Kühler nimmt selbst mit Anschlüssen auf der Seite schon zwei Slots in Anspruch...


----------



## Sumpfig (11. August 2009)

*AW: Universeller VGA-Wasserkühler: Alphacool HF38 Missouri PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

düsenkühler.. nein danke.

meine 4870 wird von einem 6 Jahre alten Graph-O-Matic problemlos auf ner ordentlichen Temperatur gehalten. 

warum sollte man das Risiko eingehen und sich etwas in die Wakü bauen, was verstopfen kann? oder einen erhöhten Wartungsaufwand bedeutet?
wegen 1 oder 2 Grad besserer Kühlleistung die im realen Betrieb keinerlei Auswirkung hat?


----------



## holli (19. August 2009)

*AW: Universeller VGA-Wasserkühler: Alphacool HF38 Missouri PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Super News , aber ich hatte das schon beim ersten mal begriffen. Werbung in allen Ehren. PCGH muss ja auch Geld verdienen, aber der kam schon min. 3 mal. 
Also entweder mal was neues bringen oder einsehen, dass es reicht wenn die news einmal kommt.


----------



## Xel'Naga (19. August 2009)

*AW: Universeller VGA-Wasserkühler: Alphacool HF38 Missouri PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Nicht schlecht das teil, vor allem das man es wieder verwenden kann.

Aber beim Preis habt ihr versagt  35euro wäre eher angemessen.


----------

